

Entrepreneurs: Are You Comfortable? You’re Doing It Wrong - MatCarpenter
http://www.sofamoolah.com/productivity/get-out-of-your-comfort-zone/

======
peteretep
Misplaced martyrdom complex found in people who work hard and ineffectively?
You're doing it wrong.

------
rinkjustice
In my experience, comfort has been the enemy of my personal progress. It's
certainly one of the tenants of Rejection Therapy:
<http://rejectiontherapy.com/rejection-therapy-faq/>

One thing I'll add: riding out your adrenal spikes and maintaining high mental
and physical functionality is probably one step better to "tricking" yourself
to not feel so uncomfortable, but it's harder to do.

